# Joshua 2



## Curt (Jul 21, 2010)

Wasn't my heart stirring with great joy and gladness as I worked today on my sermon on Rahab. A sinner saved by grace; no worse than me and my sin; but a graphic illustration of God's goodness throughout all ages.


----------



## Jack K (Jul 21, 2010)

Amen to that! Love that account. The last time I taught that story I called it "The Greatest Rescue Ever," looking ahead as you are to our own rescue in Christ that's truly the greatest. God grants a little faith to an unlikely heathen, and saves her so fully! She even ends up in Jesus' family line. Wow!


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 21, 2010)

It is an amazing account. I never tire of reading and meditating upon it. There is so much there on which to ponder.


----------

